
Ask HN: How to find a CTO (or similar) position in a startup? - kiril-me
What sites to look for the position?<p>Should you ask friends&#x2F;colleagues?<p>What knowledge should you have to fill comfortable on that role?<p>How can you grow to be a leader?<p>Whats motivate you to be CTO?<p>Should you live in a Silicon valley?
======
InGodsName
It's rare to hire CTO for a startup.

Most of the times, cofounder is the CTO and often unpaid untill ofc the
startup gets funding and takes over from there.

~~~
kiril-me
How about the situation when the startup has nontechnical cofounders?

